# Médias diárias no alentejo litoral em abril e maio 2008



## joe_2008 (27 Jun 2008 às 13:54)

Ola a todos,

 Sou novo por aqui, mas vi o forum e pareceu-me bastante interessante, ate pk ando a procura de informação sobre a temperatura média diária e precipitação média diaria entre os locais de aljustrel e alcacer entre os dia 28/03/08 e 04/04/08 assim como de 16/04/08 a 11/05/08, para um trabalho de faculdade e ate agora nao consegui encontrar nada. Será que alguem me consegue ajudar?

 Obrigado
 Joe


----------



## Vince (27 Jun 2008 às 15:27)

joe_2008 disse:


> Ola a todos,
> 
> Sou novo por aqui, mas vi o forum e pareceu-me bastante interessante, ate pk ando a procura de informação sobre a temperatura média diária e precipitação média diaria entre os locais de aljustrel e alcacer entre os dia 28/03/08 e 04/04/08 assim como de 16/04/08 a 11/05/08, para um trabalho de faculdade e ate agora nao consegui encontrar nada. Será que alguem me consegue ajudar?
> 
> ...




Olá, bem vindo

Em *Alcácer* tens uma estação do IM mas não temos acesso aos dados, só pagando, não sei se para estudantes será diferente, mas duvido senão toda a gente pedia como estudante.
Alternativamente tens por exemplo uma estação do Snirh em Grândola e já verifiquei que tem os dados que queres nessas datas. Eles tem uma em Alcácer mas aparentemente não tem dados.
http://snirh.pt/snirh.php?main_id=2

Em *Aljustrel* há a Estação Meteorológica de Perímetro de Rega do Roxo, mas na página online não é possível consultar os dados para além dos que eles disponibilizam no site: 
http://www.cotr.pt/ema.asp?id=1005
Exprimenta falar com eles a pedir os dados.

Eventualmente como alternativa tenhas Beja , dessa estação oficial existem dados em muitos locais ao abrigo da OMM, por exemplo aqui:
http://cdo.ncdc.noaa.gov/CDO/country
(tens que depois converter dados como a temp em F para ºC e polegadas em mm)
Mas vê no Snirh e no Perímetro de Rega a ver se haverá outras que sejam melhores.


----------



## joe_2008 (5 Jul 2008 às 15:07)

muito obrigado vince


----------

